# اللجهة المصرية : غُلُبْتْ



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

ما معنى كلمة ( غُلُبْتْ ) في اللهجة العامية المصرية

مثال ذلك :

غُلُبْت أصالح في روحي .. عشان ما ترضى عليك

و مثال آخر :

ياما قلت عنّك .. وغُلُبْت شكوى منّك .. وحياة الغالي عندك

المثال الاول اغنية لأم كلثوم 
المثال الثاني اغنية لعبد الحليم

ارجوا الرد السريع !!


----------



## akhooha

أعتقد ان كلمة "غُلُبْتْ" تعني "عانَيْت" ٠٠


----------



## إسكندراني

معناها تعبت إلى حد الملل
ويقولون أيضا
«هي غلبت؟!ـ»
بمعنى التعبير عن الضيق ذرعا من شيء ما


----------

